# About to buy a GTR but super concerned about theft



## japcarlover (Jun 28, 2019)

I joined this forum quite some time ago after taking a mates 2016 Stage 4.25 out for the day, as I was instantly sold.

The time has come where I can afford one.

My ONLY concern is it getting stolen off my driveway. Anything thats keyless entry seems to get stolen from my area, Range Rovers, Mercs and Audi's so far.

I read about the Ghost 2, which got me excited, but I spoke to an AA bloke last week when my van broke down and he said, in Bristol the thieves pick them up! Literally pick them up off the floor and load them on to a truck if they want them!

WTF?

So, now I am nervous again about parting with the best part of £50k.

The only thing I can think of is bolting a large post in front of the car on my drive, but I doubt it will stop them lifting it over that or just using a pocket angle grinder.

Any advice guys?

Thanks


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I am totally with you, ram post and gates for me.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Ram post is useful but I've seen them overcome by having some sort of liquid poured onto the concrete around the post and the concrete/ground just ended up like a Mr Slushy, ram post duly pulled out. Still of use though. Guy up the road had his Range Rover stolen in under 40 secs - he posted a video of it, thief basically was able to get in (bypass locking etc) and then pulled the drivers visor down so you couldn't see his face. 2 seconds later car starts up, he backs out and gone. Car was spotted less than a mile away being "worked on" which I assume was them trying to remove the Tracker. Car was never recovered. The owner had a ram post......

Consider getting a Ghost 2 and some "manual" security device.

Don't forget every time you drive it and park it somewhere not at home (so without ram post, home security etc) its at risk. I get laughed at by some drivers as I use a Disklok plus all the usual security items. Makes it harder for the opportune thief, but at the end of the day, if someone wants to steal your car, and they know what they are doing and are determined enough, its going to be taken.


----------



## japcarlover (Jun 28, 2019)

4wdnoob said:


> I am totally with you, ram post and gates for me.


Good, I'm glad I wasn't thinking too far outside of the box haha!


----------



## japcarlover (Jun 28, 2019)

SKNAM said:


> Don't forget every time you drive it and park it somewhere not at home (so without ram post, home security etc) its at risk. I get laughed at by some drivers as I use a Disklok plus all the usual security items. Makes it harder for the opportune thief, but at the end of the day, if someone wants to steal your car, and they know what they are doing and are determined enough, its going to be taken.


Yeah I know, but I don't want to accept that. 

My garage is big enough for a small car like an RX7, but not a GTR, so my only option is driveway. 

My house is camera'd up but we all know they don't give a toss about that.

I was thinking of adding several trackers to it, so if they find the first one they will think thats it.

Ram post as well as a steering lock and Ghost 2.

Is there anything to stop them lifting it I can install?

I have a van as well, so doubt I would leave the GTR anywhere else at night other than my driveway.

Cheers for your help


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Buy it, insure it, get GAP insurance if you need it and then don’t worry about it Just enjoy it. If it goes it goes, better If they can take it without going into the house anyway.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

You have pm


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I had a tracker where I could kill the car from my phone, might be another option.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Do as much as you can within reason. For a tracker, post on your driveway etc. 
The rest is up to god, luck or whatever else you believe in but don’t lose sleep over it once you’ve taken all reasonable steps in your control. 
Enjoy the car and the experience, if it gets stolen then insurance will cover that as long as you and your family are safe it doesn’t matter.


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> I had a tracker where I could kill the car from my phone, might be another option.


I like the sound of that. 
Cant the ghost 2 do something similar ?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

There are a few options available


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Just get CCTV for the Insurance claim, it seems any car parted outside on an accessible road has a chance of theft, having said that the area you live in makes a huge difference. sadly.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

GAP INSURANCE is a must in my opinion.

Get a ghost on it and a bollard for the driveway. CCTV might be a nice deterrent.

If they want it, they’ll take it no matter what you do. GAP insurance is key to getting all your money back IF it got stolen.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

TalibGTR said:


> GAP INSURANCE is a must in my opinion.
> 
> Get a ghost on it and a bollard for the driveway. CCTV might be a nice deterrent.
> 
> If they want it, they’ll take it no matter what you do. GAP insurance is key to getting all your money back IF it got stolen.


Yes GAP is essential IMO, I use ALA very good prices.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

Park it at an awkward angle to get out fast, block it in with another car, loud exhaust etc you have to make it less desirable to pinch than someone else's. They will take the easiest of option. If you make it awkward and difficult with gates etc it's all you can do. You can fit some anti theft options but you want to put them off from attempting to steel it in the first place. Get a good spot light, neighbors cctv overlooking your drive etc anything to make them think twice.

Over time you'll get less worried about it. You can't let other people and worrys stop how you want to live your life. There will be plenty of other cars on the street that are easier to steel and hide. Makes no difference if you have a gtr on the drive or a merc


----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

japcarlover said:


> I read about the Ghost 2, which got me excited, but I spoke to an AA bloke last week when my van broke down and he said, in Bristol the thieves pick them up! Literally pick them up off the floor and load them on to a truck if they want them!


Lifting cars away is not a new idea. I remember in the good old days, Cosworth’s were being regularly lifted away because they had state of the art (at the time) Vector immobilisers fitted. A Ford dealer near me had 5 cars taken in one night including a highly modified RS500, they were never seen again.
As has been said, if they want it enough, they’ll take it. Sadly, car crime is still low on Police priorities and the courts give pathetic sentences too.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Best advice is don't buy one if your that paranoid, no device is 100% bullet proof they all help secure the car in different ways. Your welcome to give me a call 07973733441 and I can advise you on different options.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

I agrree with most on here and we probably all had similar thoughts. Think about it you have to fill up with petrol, you have to drive from your house, etc, etc all opportunities to be taken. Just got to try to make it hard to take yours and thats it.

You could have a Tiger sleeping in the car and Mike Tyson as your passenger if they want it, really want it they would take it but they would probably try elsewhere first ;-). People have bats, dogs and even heard of people taking up outdoor firing sports so they can legitimately carry some kind of arms but how far do you go?

1) Get Tracker
2) Get a visual manual antitheft device
3) get an immobilise
4) Park of road (garage and post even better)
5) Have gap insurance (mods wont count too much I dont think)?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

get one of these


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> get one of these
> View attachment 265061


Get one of what?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

You might find you can just squeeze it in your garage.

For example, my garage is very narrow (modern house, so single garages are). I drive into the garage until the mirrors are level with the door, then fold them in (i.e. they act as a guide). But more often than not, because I'm aiming to be as central as possible, I can't get out of the driver's side door. So I have to shufty over and exit via the passenger side (driver's seat right back, hoick my left leg over, then my arse over to the centre console and then pull my remaining leg over). I've also carpet on both walls so I can open the door onto the wall without damaging the door.

Finally, after a lost a fair bit of weight 2 years ago, and hence a few inches off my beer gut, that does aid in squeezing in and out (oo-er missus !).


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

japcarlover said:


> Yeah I know, but I don't want to accept that.
> 
> My garage is big enough for a small car like an RX7, but not a GTR, so my only option is driveway.
> 
> ...



Theres a post on here somewhere with 35s in small garages. You would be surprised what they can fit into


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TREG said:


> Theres a post on here somewhere with 35s in small garages. You would be surprised what they can fit into


Here's mine, it looks like you'd never be able to get out !


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I think the key is to never get complacent - just take sensible precautions/measures and enjoy the cars for what they are. I was really nervous when I first got mine, always checking the Tracker was working etc etc but then got more confident. But I still take care when filling up, always leave a space between car in front when at lights etc to minimise risk of getting carjacked. I'm not paranoid, just don't ever get complacent.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

You don't often hear of GTRs getting stolen - I can only recall two or three being reported on here... I remember one that got nicked from a hotel car park some years back. They certainly don't seem to get stolen in the way some other high performance cars do. I think you're being overly paranoid about it, personally!


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

snuffy said:


> You might find you can just squeeze it in your garage.
> 
> For example, my garage is very narrow (modern house, so single garages are). I drive into the garage until the mirrors are level with the door, then fold them in (i.e. they act as a guide). But more often than not, because I'm aiming to be as central as possible, I can't get out of the driver's side door. So I have to shufty over and exit via the passenger side (driver's seat right back, hoick my left leg over, then my arse over to the centre console and then pull my remaining leg over). I've also carpet on both walls so I can open the door onto the wall without damaging the door.
> 
> Finally, after a lost a fair bit of weight 2 years ago, and hence a few inches off my beer gut, that does aid in squeezing in and out (oo-er missus !).


I also have a new built narrow garage but it’s enough. I’ve marked it with A little line using paint outside and make sure my tyres fall on the edge of it, that made it really easy as I just drive straight in and I am so used to it by now. Also I have put a brick inside that stops the car tyres couple of inches away from the wall. And yes also have carpet fitted on driver’s side wall 😄


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

If someone is targeting your car and been watching you, doesn’t matter if it’s in a locked garage as it can still be stolen. Nothing is 100% for professional thieves. I had electric shutter fitted with alarm so that might be an idea. It’s a new home build narrow garage and I can fit my BMW 5 series without any problems and GTr’s are about 40mm less wider. If it’s a stand alone garage, extension is a possibility and worth for future supercars you are going to own.


----------



## japcarlover (Jun 28, 2019)

lordretsudo said:


> I think you're being overly paranoid about it, personally!


Ok great, so the vibe I'm getting is, do what you can...cool.

Someone said about the loud exhaust, but thats a double edged sword for me as a base jumper, I'm often getting home in the small hours so can't hack the neighbours off with that.

Thanks everyone, I think a steering lock, ghost 2, ram post and my cctv should suffice for an insurance claim if needed.

In regards to GAP insurance, I thought that was just for cars that are financed...I'll check it out anyway

Cheers!


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Get yourself a mean 60kg guarddog hehe.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

snuffy said:


> Here's mine, it looks like you'd never be able to get out !


lol we need to see you getting out in video clip.........


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

snuffy said:


> Here's mine, it looks like you'd never be able to get out !


How on earth do you get out of that?. I would not even attempt it. Luckily my double Garage is huge .


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

japcarlover said:


> Ok great, so the vibe I'm getting is, do what you can...cool.
> 
> Someone said about the loud exhaust, but thats a double edged sword for me as a base jumper, I'm often getting home in the small hours so can't hack the neighbours off with that.
> 
> ...


Use ALA prices are very competitive.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

JohnE90M3 said:


> How on earth do you get out of that?. I would not even attempt it. Luckily my double Garage is huge .



There some even tighter garages on some of the old threads. Will see if I can find it


----------



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

Reminds of some years back when I bought an Evo 10,only to find out when I got it home that it would not fit in the bluddy garage.
..so I had a bit of a restless nite,kept looking out the window making sure the thing was still there in the early hours

only to discover in the morning that I had left the fecking keys in the ignition all night


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Jon_H said:


> Reminds of some years back when I bought an Evo 10,only to find out when I got it home that it would not fit in the bluddy garage.
> ..so I had a bit of a restless nite,kept looking out the window making sure the thing was still there in the early hours
> 
> only to discover in the morning that I had left the fecking keys in the ignition all night


Bloody brilliant 🤣👍


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

It looks really bad in uk. We don't have that much theft where I live tough. Here is how I secure mine at night. Also installed a ring doorbell. Lol


----------



## japcarlover (Jun 28, 2019)

Tinoush said:


> It looks really bad in uk. We don't have that much theft where I live tough. Here is how I secure mine at night. Also installed a ring doorbell. Lol
> View attachment 265164


I thought about this.

I'm assuming this is a daily for you, does moving the other car every time bother you? I'm sure its worth moving everytime just for the peace of mind.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

japcarlover said:


> I thought about this.
> 
> I'm assuming this is a daily for you, does moving the other car every time bother you? I'm sure its worth moving everytime just for the peace of mind.


I drive it 2 to 3 times a week. It's 2min job really. Not hard at all.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I do the same if left on drive 

disc lock etc 

better to be more over cautious than not


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

A hidden manual cut off switch/bridge is as good as anything


----------

